# I am a new membet



## Mikeymerk (Oct 21, 2018)

Introducing myself!


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome..
Hope that you stay with us until you become an older membet.:dance:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2018)

Mikeymerk said:


> Introducing myself!



Blimey you do go on a bit don't you! 

Welcome along.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi and :welcome::camper: and I thought I went on a bit Rob!


----------

